
Giving GPT-3 a Turing Test - gas9S9zw3P9c
http://lacker.io/ai/2020/07/06/giving-gpt-3-a-turing-test.html
======
sp332
I don't know if anyone remembers Mindpixel. It was a crowd-sourced project to
collect common-sense data that could be used to drive an AI. But for each
prompt, the only response stored was a 1 or a 0, indicating that the input
made sense to a human or not. It never amounted to much, but it seems like GPT
is missing the core idea implemented in that 20-year-old project: that some
inputs are just not meaningful.

~~~
cmrx64
ah but what does having emitted a meaningless signal communicate about the
internal state of the participant? might the occurrence and nature of the
signal itself carry the message? maybe GPT-3 is tapped into a deeper level
than we are

